# Made a sex tape



## pixmedic (Apr 18, 2014)

seems like just about everyone has been making one lately so I decided to get in on the sex tape action.


----------



## mmaria (Apr 18, 2014)

lol


----------



## Designer (Apr 18, 2014)

What, no "NSFW" warning?


----------



## Dagwood56 (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Apr 18, 2014)

I am surprised there are only two involved.


----------



## SnappingShark (Apr 18, 2014)

I bet that's double sided too - damn naughty!!


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 18, 2014)

FREAK!


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 18, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> seems like just about everyone has been making one lately so I decided to get in on the sex tape action.



Wow.. that's amazing pix.  Super high production quality there.  So was the plastic container thing the hardest to manufacture or was it the scotch tapey adhesive thing that really was the tough part?  Also, was there some sort of a forge involved in the process because sadly I'm not allowed to use those anymore.  I mean you wouldn't think they could get a town ordinance like that passed, but they did.. oh well.


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 18, 2014)

Ohoho!! So you like it rough? Ripping it off real hard like gets you going?


----------



## AlanO (Apr 18, 2014)

Scotch had to play a role in this.


----------



## EOV (Apr 18, 2014)

I see the clothing was transparent.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 18, 2014)

runnah said:


> I am surprised there are only two involved.



it does happen occasionally.


----------



## limr (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## agp (Apr 18, 2014)

For those who prefer that song in another language...


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 18, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> I bet that's double sided too - damn naughty!!



ive always found double sided to be much more entertaining.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 18, 2014)

oh my head.


----------



## limr (Apr 18, 2014)

agp said:


> For those who prefer that song in another language...




Now THAT is just funny!


----------



## Photographiend (Apr 20, 2014)

LMAO... :heart: it.


----------

